# custom install



## triumdh (Feb 13, 2010)

Is there a configuration file within the FreeBSD 8.0 install iso that I can change which would take the defaults like country and time zone.
I am looking for an almost unattended install.
I have spent time looking at the iso files but cannot see anything obvious.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## vermaden (Feb 13, 2010)

You will have to create (after/during install process) /etc/localtime symlink/copy to approciate timezone from /usr/share/zoneinfo

For example I use that one:
`# ls -l /etc/localtime
lrwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  33 Feb  8 12:12 /etc/localtime -> /usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Warsaw`


----------



## triumdh (Feb 14, 2010)

I could.
`cp /usr/share/zoneinfo/America/Los_Angeles /etc/localtime`
but I was looking to remove the questions from the install screen.


----------



## vermaden (Feb 14, 2010)

@triumdh

Then do it this way, you can even create a script for all that:
http://daemonforums.org/showthread.php?t=4200


----------



## triumdh (Feb 15, 2010)

Thank You


----------



## vermaden (Feb 15, 2010)

You are welcome.


----------

